# Wheels... Yay or nay?



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2016)

I never even considered a wheel for our ferret nation when revamping it, I honestly didn't think rats would enjoy it. But looking at the cage pics thread I'm seeing a lot of the large closed in plastic wheels!I'm aware rats have all different preferences but just wondering in general if those who have wheels have rats that actually use it? I'm thinking about getting one (I have 4 boys, 2 adults 2 youngins)Input please?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I love wheels. My rats love wheels. I think they are really great at keeping rats a healthy weight. 

They need to be atleast 12"

But males generally are fairly lazy and may not have any interest. Older rats as well might not get it or show interest. 

Honestly though it is nice to try. It can sometimes even take months before they get it but if they do use it, it is so worth it.


----------



## --TheRatAttack-- (Aug 20, 2016)

I have two female rats and neither seem to be interested. They are rather big and I can't even fit my wheel in their cage if I want a hideout in their so I guess nay.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

All for it, particularly for girls. Helps keep the chewing down to a minimum, IMO.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yay for the wheel. It keeps them entertain and fit while in their cage...ok maybe not always fit but still much better than the rat would be without a wheel, lol. True male rats tend to use the wheel less than females, but unless you try you won't know if your rats are into it ir not.


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

Our girls love theirs, they're in and out of it all day 😊


----------



## yomo (Oct 5, 2015)

Mine seem to consider it some sort of deity, since they never run in it but stuff it full of toys and paper as a "sacrifice" lol. I have two boys <3.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

They're fine as long as they're big enough


----------



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

Only one of my rats use the wheel. And she's the one of healthy weight. My other girl is fat. Lol. Since you have boys, I'm not sure they'd be too interested. Honestly, it doesn't hurt to try. My girls also somehow use it to stand on top of (how the wheel doesn't roll out from under them, I have no clue), and I'm sure it'd be a comfortable place to sleep for the lazy fellows. So even if they don't run on it, it will probably be used for other purposes.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

So far my rats who used the wheel the most are the ones who are living the longest. It might be a coincidence but I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

My lazy boys love using their wheel... as a bed. 
They'll move some fleece scraps and newspaper into the wheel, bring some treats from their bowl in there too and have a nice little lazing spot. Typical boys ;D


----------



## LoveWithRats (Jun 27, 2016)

My two girls have never touched the wheel, even for a potty in 6 months.


----------

